# Cam lean?? Help!



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Got to looking at the bottom cam. Does this look normal for a Z7 Extreme? Or do I have cam lean on the bottom cam now???


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

When I draw it back I have quite a bit of cam lean to the right on my top cam but my bottom cam seems to be straight


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Some one has to have something for me! ANY ideas??!


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

Hold an arrow up against the cam and see if it is parallel with the string. That will tell you if you have cam lean, how much cam lean and which direction it is leaning. For the bottom cam moving spacers to move the cam away from the weak limb can help sometimes, or swaping the limbs on split limb bows can help.

Mike


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Used the arrow and it crosses just above the d loop. Doesn't seem to be too drastic of a cam lean. Messed with tightening and loosening the limb bolts and it didn't get any better nor really any worse. I'm hoping it's just the roller guard pulling it slightly out and leaning it a little bit.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

curtyj23 said:


> Used the arrow and it crosses just above the d loop. Doesn't seem to be too drastic of a cam lean. Messed with tightening and loosening the limb bolts and it didn't get any better nor really any worse. I'm hoping it's just the roller guard pulling it slightly out and leaning it a little bit.


Roller guard? You bet, and anything that pulls the cables to one side puts side pressure on the limb tips as well. You ask if it is normal? NO, it's not normal to twist limbs sideways, but it is very common in most bows. Some say it's nothing to worry about. It's been this way for many years and the shorter bows get the more prevalent it has become. Some bow companies are working on the matter, putting bandaids into their designs. Fact is, yours doesn't look too severe so I wouldn't wory about it so long as the bow keeps shooting well. It's one of those things that you could tear your hair out about and never find a solution so why bother overthinking it?


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks bfisher.

Never seen this so not sure how picky I need to be and if it's ok that it is like that or if it'll hurt the bow. I have a bowmaster portable press coming that I'm going to take out the idler cam lean and I just noticed the bow is outta time so I'll bring that back in too. 

How easily do cams bend? I bought it used, possible it was bent maybe?


----------



## TEZ (Jan 16, 2010)

My Drenalin ld was exactly the same with the cam lean and always shoot a left tear. With mine it turned out to be bearing and axel wear. I replaced the cam bearings and axcel and now the bow shoots great The ideler should have lean with an arrow placed at the side of it the point should be approx 1/8infrom nocking point on the left hand side of the bow.


----------



## TEZ (Jan 16, 2010)

How is the bow shooting.?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

curtyj23 said:


> When I draw it back I have quite a bit of cam lean to the right on my top cam but my bottom cam seems to be straight


You shouldnt have any lean on the top idler wheel at full draw the string should come off the idler wheel stright. It will have lean when the bow is at rest thats ok. You need to twist or untwist your yoke cables so the string tracks stright at full draw. Fix that first then see what your cam is doing.


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bow is kicking arrows left downrange. I'm going to get the idler taken care of first and I'm crossing my fingers that it'll tune then and stop kicking arrows. 

When I draw back from my point of view the bottom cam looks like it's coming off straight but the top is definitley leaning right.

Could fixing the idler lean and bringing the bow back in time possibly get rid of that little bit of lean on the bottom cam?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

It might. If not you have cam bearing or a twisted limb.


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Got antsy and took it out tonight when the wind died down quite a bit more than it was earlier. Changed up arrows and used the Carbon Express Mayhem 250s and experimented with different poundages to see what was the best flight. Not sure where I'm at but I have to be close to just under 65#. Put them on high speed camera and some were flying good and straight but the majority were tailing just a little left. I was surprised with the flights though from what they have been doing. 

Thinking I'm going to put a twist in the left yoke to straighten out the top wheel then bring the bow back to time and I hope that should get rid of that left tail. 

I'm really hoping that bottom lean isn't what is screwing me with the left tail but I guess we will see. I'm feeling a little more confident in that I can tune it to my liking. If I can't I'm going to try taking it to a dealer and having them look at it and see what they can do with it. 

Any other ideas are appreciated! Wish me luck.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

curtyj23 said:


> Thanks bfisher.
> 
> Never seen this so not sure how picky I need to be and if it's ok that it is like that or if it'll hurt the bow. I have a bowmaster portable press coming that I'm going to take out the idler cam lean and I just noticed the bow is outta time so I'll bring that back in too.
> 
> How easily do cams bend? I bought it used, possible it was bent maybe?


Cams aren't indestructible, but you'll find out. Once you get your Bowmaster use it to remove the string from the idler wheel. Then try twisting the cam a bit. It shouldn't feel loose or sloppy on the axle. I it has too much play then the bearing is shot. Then just simply spin it and it should spin true. If it's tight on the axle and wobbles then it's probaly bent.

Your pictures are pretty good and the little bit of lean on your bow is pretty indicative of what you'll see on almost all single cam bows (some are lot worse) so hopefully a bit of twisting of the yoke cable will square things up to your satisfaction. Only thing is I didn't see a split-yoke cable and I'm not familar with your particular bow. Does it have a split harness?


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes it does on the top but the picture is of the bottom cam, not the idler wheel. When I draw the bow back I can see some right lean in the idler wheel but the bottom cam is straight. At rest the bottom cam itself is leaning slightly left and the idler wheel looks to be straight. Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

So update. I called a Mathews dealer and told them what was up and they said to bring it in for them to look so I think I'm going to before I do a whole heck of a lot with it just in case. I may be being too picky about it. They said it could be a bent limb and that it'll cost $200 to replace them?!? I'm not the original owner of the bow either. Does this sound right???


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

If you have a hard mounted roller guard you will have cam lean at full draw. You have to. If your bow tunes good don't worry about it unless it is excessive.


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Verdict- took it to a dealer and unless they have 7 Z7 Extremes all with cam lean, mine looked pretty normal. Got my Bowmaster press and well and starting working on the idler lean. Tinkered with it for about 2 1/2 hours!!  Somehow I miraculously just set my rest to where I though it'd be just inside center shot, reset my knock point, checked my sight and WHAMO... DARTS! As far as I can see anyway  Gonna leave it alone for now, if there is any left/right kick it's gotta be all my grip. 

Needless to say it feels like a lot of weight off my back and now I can enjoy shooting again! Thanks everyone!


----------

